# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Tasks of the Season: Autumn 2022 (extended)

## DarkestDarkness

*Tasks of the Season: Autumn 2022*


(free to use image retrieved from Unsplash, credit Antonio Molinari)

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks of the Season, voted on in our *Voting Booth Thread*. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the season.


Do you have a Task of the Season suggestion that you would love to get  chosen? Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the season by  clicking the *Future Task of the Season Suggestion Thread.*

*How to get your wings:*
 
1. Fully complete any of the tasks in a lucid dream in the time frame.
2. Post your successful lucid dream in a reply to this thread, using  spoiler tags (using the "Go Advanced" reply button, you will see the box  within a box button for a spoiler tag). 

Use the following heading format in your spoiler tag:
[Type of task] -[Name of the task] - [Success or fail]
For example:
Basic Task i - Drive a car - success

Then, after pressing "OK", add your lucid dream details. Make sure you  only include the relevant lucid dream material related to the task. No  need to post the full entry or non-lucid sections of the dream here.


3. Add the relevant dream journal entry link (Type "DJ Link", highlight  your text, then press the earth button. Copy paste your DJ link into the  box.).
4. Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to  be in the group that applies to the task(s) that you've done: one basic  or both, one advanced or both, and/or bonus.
5. You should receive your wings within a couple of days. If you don't, please reach out to the Forum Staff.

Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join  the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.

Please, make sure you post here your attempts both failures and  successes, this will make this post much more dynamic. Report back in  this thread,* even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task.* Your efforts should make interesting reading! 

*Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the season:*


Your name will be displayed in *orange* in the online member's list at the bottom of the main forum page. *NEW* You'll also be displayed in *purple* (by popular vote) in our Discord channel.

You will receive a special title and badge.
You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a  limited-access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. 

*Tasks For This Season:*
 
*Basic I:* Ask someone how you can help them and then comply with their request. (Daniele)

*Basic II:* Ask a DC to tell you a short story. (Saizaphod)

*Advanced I:* Pull an item from your pocket and use it to fly. (Letaali)

*Advanced II:* Summon an animal of your choice and let it accompany you for the rest of your dream. (RelaxAndDream)

*Bonus:* Using any means go to the ISS (International Space Station) and watch the sunrise over our beautiful planet. (NyxCC)


BEGINNER TASKS: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner.)


1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Focus on different muscles in your body and make them flex.

5. Taste something. Does it taste as you'd expect?
6. Find the text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. Walk barefoot for a while. How does the ground feel on your feet?


These tasks are running starting from today September 22nd until December 21st, which is the first day of Winter.

*EDIT:* The tasks will be extended for at least another week, until December 28th.

Good luck, and successful efforts, to all taking part this season!

- DarkestDarkness

----------


## Lang

Thanks DD for taking over!!

You guys got this.

----------


## Lichi

*Spoiler* for _Basic Task I - Ask someone how you can help them and then comply with their request - Partial success (fail)_: 



I asked a group of dream characters what was it that they wanted, expecting them to give me an honest answer, and one of them did: he replied that he wanted the sun and moon. And before I was able to offer them to him I woke up.



DJ Link

----------


## Lang

*Spoiler* for _Task Of The Season: Bonus [COMPLETED SUCCESS_: 





This is when I decided to DO the task of the season. Made the scene change and I was now entering the door to the main part of the International Space Station. I remember floating around with another Astronaut that was eating Astronaut ice cream!! I love that Ice cream!! I remember watching the blazing flare of the sun eclipsing our Earth. I had to wear my sunglasses because it was so bright! It was more beautiful than you can even imagine!! When I woke up I can hear the morning doves but, it was still dark.


DJ: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/11-13-2022-94988/

DJ: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/10-17-2022-95004/

----------


## Lang

Lucid Dream I decided to do the task of the season, Basic II [FAILED]  I went ahead and asked a DC to tell me a short story. (Saizaphod) and he said, "No!" 

HERE: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lang/12-17-2022-95167/

----------


## DarkestDarkness

The extended deadline for these tasks is now over and so I am locking this thread. I will be putting up a suggestions thread for Winter tasks at some point today or tomorrow.

However, as we haven't seen a ton of interest in the last couple of seasonal tasks, it would be great to hear from users if they would like to leave any feedback as to why they have chosen to participate (or not) during previous task periods. If you would like to do so, just PM me or use the Meta forum to create a new topic for a public discussion.  :smiley:

----------

